# أمنيزيا



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أظنّنا في مصر نسمي مرض أو حالة الـ(أمنيزيا) باسمها الأوروبي كما هي، هل التسمية العربية «نسيان» أم «نساوة»؟ رأيت الكلمة الأخيرة فاستغربتها كثيرًا


----------



## ayed

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> أظنّنا في مصر نسمي مرض أو حالة الـ(أمنيزيا) باسمها الأوروبي كما هي، هل التسمية العربية «نسيان» أم «نساوة»؟ رأيت الكلمة الأخيرة فاستغربتها كثيرًا


*سلام عليكم يا إسكندراني
ازي الصحة؟ تمام ؟ الحمد لله:
ذكر ابن منظور المصري في مؤلفه ( لسان العرب) مايلي:
والنِّسيْان، بكسر النون: ضدّ الذِّكر والحِفظ ، نَسِيَه نِسْياً ونِسْياناً 
ونِسْوةً ونِساوةً ونَساوة ؛ الأَخيرتان على 
المعاقبة*


----------



## barkoosh

نساوة هي الكلمة التي تعتمدها بعض المعاجم الطبية لترجمة كلمة "أمنيزيا" مثل المعجم الطبي الموحد لمنظمة الصحة الدولية

كلمة "نساوة" غير شائعة فيما تُستعمل عموماً عبارة فقد/فقدان الذاكرة


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا جزيلًا لكما
والحمد لله أخي الكريم أدامكم الله بكلّ خير
أرى أنّ «نسيان» لا تُعبّر عن حالة فقدان الذاكرة جيّدًا، لأنّ النسيان طبيعة بشرية وليست حالة صحّية لتُعالج طبّيًّا!ـ


----------

